# Soil Test Questions



## Whatalawn_92 (Feb 9, 2019)

Thanks to all TLF members who graciously share their knowledge. I just found this forum this winter, and I've stalked it quite a lot.

Today I received my first soil analysis. I am surprised that most things seem (to me) higher than I expected. I generally use Scotts Turfbuilder a couple times per year and a spring pre-emergent. Last year, I did put down some N-Ext products (air-8, humic 12, and RGS).

That said, when I gathered my plugs, I did use a commercial soil plug tool, discarded the first inch or so, and ground up the samples in a plastic bucket. But, I used a flat headed hoe to grind up the samples. Would using the hoe skew the analysis?

Thanks for any responses!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I'm not sure why TAMU uses Mehlich 3 testing with Texas high pH soils. It will inflate Ca levels and distorts CEC and BS% calculations. You should consider testing with a lab that uses ammonium acetate (AA) for the primary cations and Olsen extraction for the Phosphorous (P) in the future, for more useful results, Your K is high. I'd suggest you avoid adding more until the levels fall below 400 ppm and until testing with AA. just to be on the safe side. P is probably low. To increase P availability consider employing spoon feeding (small doses .5lbs/M of P2O5 monthly or biweekly). Using MAP may help extend P availability.


----------



## Whatalawn_92 (Feb 9, 2019)

Thank you very much. I have a second bag of soil pulled from the original samples, so I will mail it off for additional testing.

Thanks again!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Ridgerunner said:


> I'm not sure why TAMU uses Mehlich 3 testing with Texas high pH soils. It will inflate Ca levels and distorts CEC and BS% calculations. You should consider testing with a lab that uses ammonium acetate (AA) for the primary cations and Olsen extraction for the Phosphorous (P) in the future, for more useful results, Your K is high. I'd suggest you avoid adding more until the levels fall below 400 ppm and until testing with AA. just to be on the safe side. P is probably low. To increase P availability consider employing spoon feeding (small doses .5lbs/M of P2O5 monthly or biweekly). Using MAP may help extend P availability.


@Ridgerunner can you recommend or suggest a lab as I'm going to do this again soon? I used Logan Lab last year....


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@ctrav

This thread and this one. Make sure you select the proper test method within the lab. Normally AA is not the default or always available.


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

> Make sure you select the proper test method within the lab. Normally AA is not the default or always available.


@ctrav I'm loathe to recommend a lab. I personally have been using Midwest (their default extract method is AA for primary cations) and it's the only one that I can say off the top of my head which test I prefer: SC3 (a very comprehensive battery of tests), it's $25.50 and for high pH soils you still need to request that they add the Olsen P test for an additional dollar ($1.00). There are other good labs on that list that g-man pointed you to (like Ward), but I can't direct you to which tests to request from memory.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Thanks @g-man and @Ridgerunner for the feedback.


----------

